# Thüringer Mädels?!



## Schnurz (11. Mai 2010)

Da es anscheinend noch keinen Thread zum grünen Herz Deutschlands gibt, wollte ich mal fragen ob sich mehr Mädels/ Ladys/ ... aus Thüringen hier herumtreiben?! Ich komme selbst aus Weimar und studiere in Schmalkalden und würde gern mal gemeinsam eine Tour unternehmen. Leider bin ich noch nicht sonderlich fit, da ich erst seit guten 1,5 Wochen mein Fahrrad habe, aber ich möchte noch gaanz viel dazulernen 
Am Wochenende (Tag steht noch nicht fest), möchte ich eine kleine Tour mit meinem Freund unternehmen und fragen ob sich jemand findet der mitfahren möchte. Wir würden uns sehr freuen


----------



## DocSnyderXC (11. Mai 2010)

da ich grad mit meiner freundin umziehe haben wir leider erst ab juni wieder zeit, würden dann aber auch gerne wieder touren fahren. also wenn interesse besteht, kannst du dich ja mal melden...

Gruß Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schnurz (11. Mai 2010)

Klingt sehr gut, dann können wir im Juni ja mal was planen


----------



## DocSnyderXC (11. Mai 2010)

ja na klar, wir warten auch schon brennend darauf nach dem stress endlich mal wieder biken zu können!


----------



## Iselz (11. Mai 2010)

wenn ich am wochenende mal zu hause bin, kann ich ja rechtzeitig bescheid geben (wäre dann übern berg in tambach...) da könnten wir ja ein gemütliches ründchen fahren


----------



## 1000grad (11. Mai 2010)

hey!

ich bin aus Jena, also wenn du mal in Weimar bist, das ist ja gleich um die Ecke


----------



## Schnurz (12. Mai 2010)

@ Iselz: Bist du immer nur am Wochenende in Tambach? Ich kleiner, fauler Student hab nämlich Donnerstag schon Schluss und bin deswegen von Freitag bis Sonntag in Weimar...aber meine "Schwiegereltern" wohnen in Tabarz, wenn wir sie am WE besuchen könnten wir ja mal was ausmachen, wenn du magst 

@ 1000grad: Wie eben schon geschrieben, bin jedes Wochenende in Weimar. Könnten uns also gern mal zu einer Runde verabreden


----------



## Iselz (17. Mai 2010)

@schnurz: wenn, dann bin ich nur am wochenende in tambach. ist allerdings auch nicht sooo oft... aber vielleicht passt es ja mal


----------



## 1000grad (5. Juni 2010)

gesucht und gefunden...und dann beinahe verpasst...nee eigentlich nicht nur beinahe


----------



## Schnurz (5. Juni 2010)

Naja, es hat ja zum Glück doch noch geklappt...Hat echt Spaß gemacht und wir müssen das bald mal wiederholen - das nächste mal in Jena mit ner größeren Runde 
War trotzdem total k.o., weil es so warm war und wir (für meine Verhältnisse) ganz schön schnell unterwegs waren 
Freu mich schon auf die nächste Tour!


----------



## Iselz (8. Juli 2010)

wie sieht es bei euch aus am wochenende um den 17.Juli?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schnurz (8. Juli 2010)

ganz schlecht, hab die nächsten drei Wochen Prüfungen


----------



## 1000grad (8. Juli 2010)

was steht denn an?? ich bin dann nämlich endlich fertig mit prüfungen


----------



## Schnurz (8. Juli 2010)

du bist mir voraus, das ist unfair 

PS: danach müssen wir unbedingt mal wieder eine gemeinsame Tour anpeilen


----------



## 1000grad (8. Juli 2010)

auf jeden fall!!

außerdem ist das gar nicht unfair!!


----------



## Schnurz (8. Juli 2010)

naja, eigentlich hast du recht, andererseits wär ich auch froh, wenn es bald vorbei ist


----------



## Iselz (8. Juli 2010)

achso prüfungen... sorry! (ich kann diesen sommer das erste mal ohne prüfungen genießen...) 

also ich komm jedenfalls an dem wochenende in den thüringer wald und werde mein rad mitnehmen. je nach temperatur kann man ja eine tour mit abkühlung im bergsee anpeilen?!
@1000grad: wenn opa das auto freigibt, könnt ich ja eventuell auch nach jena kommen...?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 1000grad (8. Juli 2010)

gegen ein Wochenende im Thüringer Wald mit Privatguide hätt ich auch nix einzuwenden  mit dem Zug dürfte man ja irgendwie hinkommen und kosten tut das nicht mal was...


----------



## astral67 (15. Juli 2010)

Hm,
da im Thüringer Lokalfred nicht wirklich viel los ist, darf ich dann auch ausnahmsweise mal als Mann hier posten? 

Wer hat denn eventuell Lust als Local zwei NRWler zwischen dem 4. und den 7. August durch die Gegend um Eisenach zu Guiden? Oder wer kennt wen, der Lust hat, dann mal eine oder mehrere lockere Runden mit uns (acid driver und mir) zu fahren? Würden uns über ortskundige Biker/innen freuen, Bratwursteinladung als Gage wäre denkbar 

Gruß,
Jens


----------



## Iselz (17. Juli 2010)

@1000Grad: müssen die sache verschieben, bin jetzt zwar da und hab auch das rad mit, kann mich aber leider nur kurzfristig auf den weg machen...

@astral67: im thüringen teil gibts den physioterrorist und den kona, die kennen sich denk ich am besten dort in der gegend aus... und ein paar anregungen sind im fred röhn und westlicher thüringer wald zu finden...


----------



## astral67 (17. Juli 2010)

Iselz schrieb:


> @1000Grad: müssen die sache verschieben, bin jetzt zwar da und hab auch das rad mit, kann mich aber leider nur kurzfristig auf den weg machen...
> 
> @astral67: im thüringen teil gibts den physioterrorist und den kona, die kennen sich denk ich am besten dort in der gegend aus... und ein paar anregungen sind im fred röhn und westlicher thüringer wald zu finden...



Danke Iselz,
da hab ich auch bereits schon geschrieben und werd das in den kommenden 2 Wochen nochmal aufgreifen. Ich wollte einfach nur die Chance zur Ergebnismaximierung nutzen, indem ich auch hier nach potentiellen "Mittätern" Ausschau halte


----------

